# Pellegatti:"Kessie via a zero. L'agente in giro per l'Europa".



## admin (4 Luglio 2021)

Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell&#8217;Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l&#8217;agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l&#8217;entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L&#8217;obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare&#8220;.



Frank è la famosa eccezione, poi se chiede 10/12 milioni che gli darebbero in premier è un altro conto.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell&#8217;Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l&#8217;agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l&#8217;entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L&#8217;obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo,* Kessie vuole restare al Milan *e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare&#8220;.



Finita


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell&#8217;Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l&#8217;agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l&#8217;entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L&#8217;obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare&#8220;.



Anche lui andava rinnovato l'anno scorso, come fanno tutte le società, avrebbe firmato col sangue sotto i 4 milioni annui, ora chiaramente è troppo tardi, sarebbe ora che la dirigenza spieghi che tipo di progetto stanno programmando per il futuro, ormai l'ago della bilancia pende dalla parte del sabotaggio e non dalla parte di una strategia errata sui rinnovi..


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374779 ha scritto:


> Frank è la famosa eccezione, poi se chiede 10/12 milioni che gli darebbero in premier è un altro conto.



Mah.

A 'sto punto stiamo puntando su Tonali per rimpiazzare definitivamente Kessie.

Continuo a sperare che si risolva tutto, ma rimango un po' deluso da Franck in tutta questa faccenda.


----------



## Pit96 (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell&#8217;Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l&#8217;agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l&#8217;entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L&#8217;obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare&#8220;.



Già lo so: "ora mi voglio concentrare sulle olimpiadi, parleremo del rinnovo dopo"

Se non rinnova prima delle olimpiadi lo si deve mettere sul mercato. Se non ci portano quanto chiediamo lo si deve mettere in tribuna. E se si può gli si fa saltare la coppa d'Africa. Mi sono stancato di sti giochetti


----------



## Hellscream (4 Luglio 2021)

Pit96;2374796 ha scritto:


> Già lo so: "ora mi voglio concentrare sulle olimpiadi, parleremo del rinnovo dopo"
> 
> Se non rinnova prima delle olimpiadi lo si deve mettere sul mercato. Se non ci portano quanto chiediamo lo si deve mettere in tribuna. E se si può gli si fa saltare la coppa d'Africa. Mi sono stancato di sti giochetti



Eh ma poi lo sitleeeeh!11!!! come si fa?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374779 ha scritto:


> Frank è la famosa eccezione, poi se chiede 10/12 milioni che gli darebbero in premier è un altro conto.



Le richieste che si fanno col contratto in scadenza sono tutte 'anormali'.
Non si dovrebbe MAI arrivare a scadenza.

Ma abbiamo deciso di essere sostenibili al limite del maniacale? Abbiamo deciso di fare i conti solo coi soldi in tasca?
Bene, paghiamo le conseguenze.

Kessie oggi può logicamente chiedere anche 12 mln perchè senza spese di cartelllino c'è nel mondo chi glieli riconosce tutti.
Del resto se pure quel merlo di calha ha trovato il contrattone....


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2374788 ha scritto:


> Anche lui andava rinnovato l'anno scorso, come fanno tutte le società, avrebbe firmato col sangue sotto i 4 milioni annui, ora chiaramente è troppo tardi, sarebbe ora che la dirigenza spieghi che tipo di progetto stanno programmando per il futuro, ormai l'ago della bilancia pende dalla parte del sabotaggio e non dalla parte di una strategia errata sui rinnovi..



Non non rinnoviamo mai senza sapere le risorse che avremo.
Ormai dovrebbe esser chiaro : nel 2022 praticamente non abbiamo squadra.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Luglio 2021)

A due anni dalla scadenza o si rinnova o si vende, i nostri fenomeni ancora non l'hanno capito che con un anno di contratto rimasto ti tengono per le palle tutti quanti.


----------



## kastoro (4 Luglio 2021)

Finirà malissimo come sempre, non possiamo Tenere 4 milioni di tetto salariale quando in premier 4 milioni li danno alle secondo scelte, andrà via a zero e tanti saluti pure a questo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2374801 ha scritto:


> Non non rinnoviamo mai senza sapere le risorse che avremo.
> Ormai dovrebbe esser chiaro : nel 2022 praticamente non abbiamo squadra.



Quindi se rimaniamo senza squadra si tratta di sabotaggio, basta saperlo, almeno evitiamo le prese per il cu.. da me non beccano più un euro, né allo stadio né in TV, ecc, ecc..


----------



## Hellscream (4 Luglio 2021)

kastoro;2374803 ha scritto:


> Finirà malissimo come sempre, non possiamo Tenere 4 milioni di tetto salariale quando in premier 4 milioni li danno alle secondo scelte, andrà via a zero e tanti saluti pure a questo



E stando così le cose, gli si può dare torto? Ovviamente no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Dannati spilorci...

Facciamo una colletta noi tra un po' per dargli due milioncini in più...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2374804 ha scritto:


> Quindi se rimaniamo senza squadra si tratta di sabotaggio, basta saperlo, almeno evitiamo le prese per il cu.. da me non beccano più un euro, né allo stadio né in TV, ecc, ecc..



Io lo dico da più di un anno laddove tutti erano convinti (siamo pieni di ottimisti qua dentro) che gigio-nostro avrebbe rinnovato.
Non ci vuole un mago del calcio e nemmeno di football manager per capire a che gioco sta giocando la nostra proprietà : basti guardare dal 2022 come siamo messi coi rinnovi.
Quella è la data chiave.
Cosa bolle in pentola?
Non lo so.
O vogliono vendere un appartamento vuoto oppure davvero ci siamo immolati alla sostenibilità ma nel vero senso del termine , nel senso che prima contiamo quanto abbiamo e poi mettiamo sotto contratto i calciatori.

Donnarumma e calha andavano blindati 2 anni fa alle giuste cifre per non disperdere risorse oppure andavano venduti subito anche per 10 mln.

La tattica del mulino bianco non funziona.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Luglio 2021)

Se così fosse,Maldini e tutto il carrozzone devono andare via.

Si ringrazia per il lavoro svolto e per averci riportato dopo anni in CL,ma basta così.
Perdere a 0 anche kessie dopo Donnarumma e Calhanoglu sarebbe troppo.

E questo perchè si è voluto giocare con il fuoco aspettando l'ultimo anno di contratto.
Bellissima strategia,non c'è che dire.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2021)

Magari con uno sponzor in più che forniva 2 M avevamo un po' più di margine.

(fischi e insulti che escono dal nulla, n.d.r.)


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2374799 ha scritto:


> Le richieste che si fanno col contratto in scadenza sono tutte 'anormali'.
> Non si dovrebbe MAI arrivare a scadenza.
> 
> Ma abbiamo deciso di essere sostenibili al limite del maniacale? Abbiamo deciso di fare i conti solo coi soldi in tasca?
> ...



Il bello è che per limitare i costi e mantenere gli stipendi il più bassi possibile, stiamo perdendo giocatori a ZERO.
Che a livello "patrimoniale", specie parlando di giocatori giovani e molto forti come Donnarumma e Kessie, è una roba ben peggiore dell'avere costi alti.
Poi voglio vedere dove vogliamo andare, e che cifre esorbitanti ci daranno gli sponsor, andando in giro con una squadra da decima/undicesima posizione.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2374804 ha scritto:


> Quindi se rimaniamo senza squadra si tratta di sabotaggio, basta saperlo, almeno evitiamo le prese per il cu.. da me non beccano più un euro, né allo stadio né in TV, ecc, ecc..



Assolutamente, un sabotaggio alla luce del giorno


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2374814 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che per limitare i costi e mantenere gli stipendi il più bassi possibile, stiamo perdendo giocatori a ZERO.
> Che a livello "patrimoniale", specie parlando di giocatori giovani e molto forti come Donnarumma e Kessie, è una roba ben peggiore dell'avere costi alti.
> Poi voglio vedere dove vogliamo andare, e che cifre esorbitanti ci daranno gli sponsor, andando in giro con una squadra da decima/undicesima posizione.



Ma che sarà mai fratello?
Compri a due lire, vendi a 100 mln e poi con la champions cambia tutto.
O no?

Ora proveremo sulla nostra pelle cosa vuol dire essere sostenibili da milan , non da atalanta.


----------



## sampapot (4 Luglio 2021)

sembra un vero e proprio smantellamento...non capisco però il senso....se non si hanno giocatori di qualità, non si va da nessuna parte...il valore del club diminuisce e "perdi" denaro...per rivendere ad un buon prezzo la società, bisogna investire e vendere dopo qualche vittoria....boh


----------



## Albijol (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Se non rinnova tribuna fino a giugno 2022. Basta col buonismo.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



se lo dice Pellegatti vuol dire che è finita.

ma sono sicuro che molti tifosi accetteranno di buon grado anche questa cosa e difenderanno la società..mistero


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Luglio 2021)

Albijol;2374822 ha scritto:


> Se non rinnova tribuna fino a giugno 2022. Basta col buonismo.



Purtroppo non avranno mai il coraggio di tenerlo in tribuna..


----------



## Kaw (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.


Un anno intero passato dietro a Dollar e al Turco, che poi non hanno firmato.
Cosa ci voleva cominciare le trattative con Kessiè un anno fa, a due anni dalla scadenza?


----------



## __king george__ (4 Luglio 2021)

e poi magari si parla anche di azionariato popolare..

ci manca il crowdfunding del milan e poi siamo a posto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Luglio 2021)

Kaw;2374827 ha scritto:


> Un anno intero passato dietro a Dollar e al Turco, che poi non hanno firmato.
> Cosa ci voleva cominciare le trattative con Kessiè un anno fa, a due anni dalla scadenza?



Maldini non aveva tempo....
Del resto doveva rinnovare a Donnarumma e Calhanoglu già ad ottobre,poi rimandando il tutto a dicembre.
A dicembre si era rimandato tutto a gennaio,sai,le festività natalizie...

Poi a gennaio si è trovata la scusa del poco tempo a disposizione per via del mercato di riparazione,spostando tutto a febbraio.

A febbraio si è trovata la scusa della squadra,che non poteva avere distrazioni..........spostando tutto a giugno.

Se lato acquisti la società si è mossa quasi sempre molto bene (escluso l'arrivo di mandzukic),lato rinnovi/cessioni è da 1 in pagella.

Spero riescano ad accontentare almeno kessie,ma....nubi all'orizzonte...


----------



## Gunnar67 (4 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2374804 ha scritto:


> Quindi se rimaniamo senza squadra si tratta di sabotaggio, basta saperlo, almeno evitiamo le prese per il cu.. da me non beccano più un euro, né allo stadio né in TV, ecc, ecc..



Io lo vado dicendo da mesi... Da quando eravamo primi in classifica a gennaio e invece di fare uno sforzo serio per vincere lo scudetto hanno preso quella carretta del Manzo. Non c'e' la volontà di competere, e' ovvio.


----------



## Andris (4 Luglio 2021)

questo sconosciuto agente sta approfittando dell'indecisione societaria.
l'incontro era fissato a inizio luglio con il giocatore presente per discutere il rinnovo, ora con questa pagliacciata delle olimpiadi salta tutto e per settimane questo sciamano si farà gli affari suoi.
è inaccettabile


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2374792 ha scritto:


> Mah.
> 
> A 'sto punto stiamo puntando su Tonali per rimpiazzare definitivamente Kessie.
> 
> Continuo a sperare che si risolva tutto, ma rimango un po' deluso da Franck in tutta questa faccenda.



Già


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Luglio 2021)

Cercando chi fosse il procuratore di kessie,mi sono imbattuto in un articolo del 2 aprile.

Già si parlava dei problemi per il rinnovo,con il procuratore che ne chiedeva 4,5 ad aprile.
Ovviamente noi eravamo troppo impegnati ad andare dietro a dolla e il turco per chiudere subito la questione......

E infatti oggi ne chiede 6,ma ci sta bene,inutile dare la colpa ai procuratori/giocatori quando in società si dorme in continuazione.


----------



## Crestadellonda (4 Luglio 2021)

Prepariamoci..in tempo di vacche magre per le società gli agenti massimizzano così
3/4 anni e non esisteranno più le plusvalenze e le società falliranno..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2021)

Davidoff;2374802 ha scritto:



> A due anni dalla scadenza o si rinnova o si vende, i nostri fenomeni ancora non l'hanno capito che con un anno di contratto rimasto ti tengono per le palle tutti quanti.



ci arriviamo noi, vuoi che non ci arrivi maldini ? sicuramente avranno proposto il rinnovo ma quelli dopo un paio di partite buone avranno iniziato gia a sparare alto.
Col senno di poi è facile parlare, pero nel caso di kessie rinnovare prima significa praticamente rinnovare quando la stragrande maggioranze del forum gli preferiva baka e lo considerava l'n-esimo bidone mirabelliano.


----------



## numero 3 (4 Luglio 2021)

Però scusate...che senso ha rinnovare alla fine del primo anno un contratto triennale? Significa che ogni anno bisogna allungarlo di uno ( ovviamente al rialzo) per ogni giocatore. 
Continuo a dire che è sbagliata la regola è che bisogna mettere per legge dei paletti ai quali tutte le federazioni devono aderire. 
Non ha senso neanche mettere in tribuna Kessie o Romagnoli perché continueresti a pagarli e non li sfrutterei neanche, inoltre non si sa mai che poi mettono di mezzo mobbing e avvocati.
Non si scappa...ci vuole un regolamento che dia il free agent solo dopo una certa età e ci deve essere un obbligo al rinnovo alla fine del secondo anno se non ci sono offerte REALI certificate.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2021)

numero 3;2374849 ha scritto:


> Però scusate...che senso ha rinnovare alla fine del primo anno un contratto triennale? Significa che ogni anno bisogna allungarlo di uno ( ovviamente al rialzo) per ogni giocatore.
> Continuo a dire che è sbagliata la regola è che bisogna mettere per legge dei paletti ai quali tutte le federazioni devono aderire.
> Non ha senso neanche mettere in tribuna Kessie o Romagnoli perché continueresti a pagarli e non li sfrutterei neanche, inoltre non si sa mai che poi mettono di mezzo mobbing e avvocati.
> Non si scappa...ci vuole un regolamento che dia il free agent solo dopo una certa età e ci deve essere un obbligo al rinnovo alla fine del secondo anno se non ci sono offerte REALI certificate.



non è fattibile, quando inserisci obblighi che limitano la liberta individuale se ti appelli alla giustizia quelli obblighi decadono.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2374847 ha scritto:


> ci arriviamo noi, vuoi che non ci arrivi maldini ? sicuramente avranno proposto il rinnovo ma quelli dopo un paio di partite buone avranno iniziato gia a sparare alto.
> Col senno di poi è facile parlare, pero nel caso di kessie rinnovare prima significa praticamente rinnovare quando la stragrande maggioranze del forum gli preferiva baka e lo considerava l'n-esimo bidone mirabelliano.



Non so se posso inserire un articolo...ma qui la discussione del rinnovo c'era già ad aprile 2021,3 mesi fa il procuratore chiedeva 4,5 milioni e la società non era disposta ad accontentare la richiesta,considerando troppo alta la richiesta.

Quindi il tempo materiale per concludere il rinnovo c'era ,ma siamo sempre alla ricerca del massimo risparmio.
E ora o accontentiamo kessie prima che sia troppo tardi,oppure ciao ciao...a zero,ovviamente.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2374853 ha scritto:


> Non so se posso inserire un articolo...ma qui la discussione del rinnovo c'era già ad aprile 2021,3 mesi fa il procuratore chiedeva 4,5 milioni e la società non era disposta ad accontentare la richiesta,considerando troppo alta la richiesta.
> 
> Quindi il tempo materiale per concludere il rinnovo c'era ,ma siamo sempre alla ricerca del massimo risparmio.
> E ora o accontentiamo kessie prima che sia troppo tardi,oppure ciao ciao...a zero,ovviamente.



ok ma su quali basi si fondava l'articolo? Su dichiarazioni di chi? No, perchè regolarmente quando un giocatore fa due partite buone partono queste voci più o meno fondate. E' come dire che quando Vlahovic ha segnato i primi 5 gol e si diceva valesse 35 milioni, andava preso in quel momento lì. Non è così che si fanno gli affari e non è così che si fanno i rinnovi.


----------



## __king george__ (4 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2374839 ha scritto:


> Cercando chi fosse il procuratore di kessie,mi sono imbattuto in un articolo del 2 aprile.
> 
> Già si parlava dei problemi per il rinnovo,con il procuratore che ne chiedeva 4,5 ad aprile.
> Ovviamente noi eravamo troppo impegnati ad andare dietro a dolla e il turco per chiudere subito la questione......
> ...



ma noi si da sempre la colpa a qualcuna altro o a qualcos'altro 

è dai tempi di galliani dove era colpa della "fiscalità spagnola"se arrivavamo decimi..si vede che il sassuolo che ci arrivava sopra non era intaccato dalla "fiscalità spagnola" 

e li in poi è tutto un "è ma se avessimo lo stadio" "è ma se fossimo entrati in champions" "è ma il covid" "è ma Raiola" e via all infinito

intanto altri vincono scudetti firmano mourinho e sarri e noi a farci le pippe...non avrei mai pensato che l'anno che entravamo finalmente in champions sarei stato ancora piu pessimista dei precedenti...solo il Milan poteva arrivare a questo credo

(torno a pensare alla nazionale vah...)


----------



## __king george__ (4 Luglio 2021)

aggiungo una cosa sugli allenatori

poichè c'è questa palese volontà di non pr4endere mai un allenatore di "nome"...se quando morira Berlusconi (non per tirargliela ma prima o poi in teoria dovrebbe accadere) per magia arriverà un allenatore di nome dopo 10 anni significherà che in un modo o in un altro decideva sempre lui...

perchè io sta cosa degli allenatori non l'ho ancora capita e mai la capirò..molti sembra che non ci fanno caso per me è proprio palese che c'è qualcosa che non quadra...cambiano prprietà..amministratori delegati...dir4ettori sportivi..ma sull'allenatore tutti la pensano sempre uguale...mah...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2374853 ha scritto:


> Non so se posso inserire un articolo...ma qui la discussione del rinnovo c'era già ad aprile 2021,3 mesi fa il procuratore chiedeva 4,5 milioni e la società non era disposta ad accontentare la richiesta,considerando troppo alta la richiesta.
> 
> Quindi il tempo materiale per concludere il rinnovo c'era ,ma siamo sempre alla ricerca del massimo risparmio.
> E ora o accontentiamo kessie prima che sia troppo tardi,oppure ciao ciao...a zero,ovviamente.



kessie ha giocato da cani all'inizio, quindi era inutile parlare di rinnovo, poi ha iniziato a giocare bene ed ovviamente è stato proposto il rinnovo, quelli chiedevano gia cifre considerevoli e ovviamente si è temporeggiato per vedere se le partite giocate bene erano un fuoco di paglia o un qualcosa di duraturo. Se avessimo rinnovato a 4,5 mil dopo le prime partite giocate bene e poi si fosse rivelato un fuoco di paglia alla piatek o i 6 mesi buoni del turco?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2374858 ha scritto:


> kessie ha giocato da cani all'inizio, quindi era inutile parlare di rinnovo, poi ha iniziato a giocare bene ed ovviamente è stato proposto il rinnovo, quelli chiedevano gia cifre considerevoli e ovviamente si è temporeggiato per vedere se le partite giocate bene erano un fuoco di paglia o un qualcosa di duraturo. Se avessimo rinnovato a 4,5 mil dopo le prime partite giocate bene e poi si fosse rivelato un fuoco di paglia alla piatek o i 6 mesi buoni del turco?



Si però si parlava di aprile 2021...ha fatto un anno pazzesco,ad aprile 4,5 milioni ci stavano tranquillamente. 
Spero comunque riescano a chiudere in qualche modo,anche se ora le cifre sono vicinissime ai 6 milioni.
Ma perderlo a 0 non sarebbe accettabile,quindi ci tocca fare uno sforzo....


----------



## wildfrank (4 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2374812 ha scritto:


> Magari con uno sponzor in più che forniva 2 M avevamo un po' più di margine.
> 
> (fischi e insulti che escono dal nulla, n.d.r.)



No affatto. Ma Elliott non puole farlohhhh!


----------



## diavolo (4 Luglio 2021)

numero 3;2374849 ha scritto:


> Però scusate...che senso ha rinnovare alla fine del primo anno un contratto triennale? Significa che ogni anno bisogna allungarlo di uno ( ovviamente al rialzo) per ogni giocatore.
> Continuo a dire che è sbagliata la regola è che bisogna mettere per legge dei paletti ai quali tutte le federazioni devono aderire.
> Non ha senso neanche mettere in tribuna Kessie o Romagnoli perché continueresti a pagarli e non li sfrutterei neanche, inoltre non si sa mai che poi mettono di mezzo mobbing e avvocati.
> Non si scappa...ci vuole un regolamento che dia il free agent solo dopo una certa età e ci deve essere un obbligo al rinnovo alla fine del secondo anno se non ci sono offerte REALI certificate.


Se un giocatore vuole liberarsi a zero,oltre ad arrecarti un danno economico significa che è fuori dal progetto,avrai diritto di lanciare un giovane del vivaio o di far giocare quello che prenderà il suo posto per farlo entrare nelle meccaniche di gioco e affinare l'intesa coi compagni o devi far giocare per forza uno che ha gia la testa altrove?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2374860 ha scritto:


> Si però si parlava di aprile 2021...ha fatto un anno pazzesco,ad aprile 4,5 milioni ci stavano tranquillamente.
> Spero comunque riescano a chiudere in qualche modo,anche se ora le cifre sono vicinissime ai 6 milioni.
> Ma perderlo a 0 non sarebbe accettabile,quindi ci tocca fare uno sforzo....



ripeto pure piatek ha fatto un anno pazzesco in cui sembrava l'attaccante piu forte della storia del calcio, quindi seguendo questa logica avremmo dovuto rinnovare il polacco con ritocco di ingaggio e oggi ci ritroveremmo con un bidone ultra pagato e invendibile


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Luglio 2021)

se non lo riesci a vendere allora Tribuna, almeno usciamo con dignità. ci manca solo che fa olimpiadi, coppa d'africa, con l'agente che va a caccia del contrattone e poi ci saluta a zero. Non esiste.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2374825 ha scritto:


> se lo dice Pellegatti vuol dire che è finita.
> 
> ma sono sicuro che molti tifosi accetteranno di buon grado anche questa cosa e difenderanno la società..mistero



Nessuno sa niente di niente.


----------



## Zenos (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Eccalla abbiamo creato un pericoloso precedente in nome dello stile e della.schiena dritta. Bravi i nostri polli.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2021)

Davidoff;2374802 ha scritto:


> A due anni dalla scadenza o si rinnova o si vende, i nostri fenomeni ancora non l'hanno capito che con un anno di contratto rimasto ti tengono per le palle tutti quanti.



E' cosi. Però c'è da tener conto di una cosa, anni fa se credevi fortemente nel ragazzo gli rinnovavi con aumento ed era relativamente contenuto, ora che il ragazzo è maturato è chiaro che quei soldi che avrebbe accettato anni fa non li accetta più, perchè ne vale di più...

Se oggi Theo Hernandez ti firma un rinnovo a 4 mln l'anno, se fa una grande stagione in CL ti ride in faccia per quella cifra. 

Ad ogni modo il compito di un agente è proprio far guadagnare il più possibile alla carriera di un assistito. E' normale che sondi il terreno e poi metta sul tavolo al ragazzo che decide tutte le possibilità.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.


Se andrà via a zero sarà l'ennesimo disastro. Ne puoi perdere uno a zero, due... Ma tre titolari a parametro zero no... Qualche domanda sarebbe il caso di porsela anziché ridacchiare stoltamente beandosi della situazione dell'Inter. Qui siamo noi nella melma fino al collo.


----------



## Love (4 Luglio 2021)

vabbè allora dopo il caso donnarumma rischiamo di aprire una voragine...bisogna un attimo rimediare a questa situazione...ok la schiena dritta ma fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2021)

La butto lì, provando a valutare la cosa anche dagli occhi del giocatore.
Ma voi come la vedreste se una squadra che è arrivata seconda e che quindi andrebbe già di per sé rinforzata, si ritrova a dar via due dei suoi titolari (presumibilmente anche amici, dal punto di vista di Kessie, e comunque due giocatori con un certo peso specifico anche nel gruppo)?
Parliamone...


----------



## dottor Totem (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Kessie può rivendicare qualcosa solo al Milan. 
Stesso discorso che vale per Donnarumma, se fosse così forte qualcuno avrebbe fatto offerte e invece il procuratore deve attivarsi per trovarle. 
Per noi è assolutamente indispensabile ma vorrei vedere chi gli potrebbe proporre più di 8M tra i club europei più importanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

dottor Totem;2374956 ha scritto:


> Kessie può rivendicare qualcosa solo al Milan.
> Stesso discorso che vale per Donnarumma, se fosse così forte qualcuno avrebbe fatto offerte e invece il procuratore deve attivarsi per trovarle.
> Per noi è assolutamente indispensabile ma vorrei vedere chi gli potrebbe proporre più di 8M tra i club europei più importanti.



Da svincolato trova pure chi gli offre 10 netti, fidati.
Del resto guarda che contratto che ha ottenuto quel morto di sonno di calha....


Un calciatore non dovrebbe mai arrivare a scadenza. Mai.


Sono discorsi che abbiamo fatto per anni per donnarumma e calha e guarda un pò come è andata a finire.
Trattare il rinnovo di un calciatore in scadenza tecnicamente vuol dire ricomprarlo !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2374940 ha scritto:


> La butto lì, provando a valutare la cosa anche dagli occhi del giocatore.
> Ma voi come la vedreste se una squadra che è arrivata seconda e che quindi andrebbe già di per sé rinforzata, si ritrova a dar via due dei suoi titolari (presumibilmente anche amici, dal punto di vista di Kessie, e comunque due giocatori con un certo peso specifico anche nel gruppo)?
> Parliamone...



Perspicace provocazione.

Ho spesso anche io invitato a guardare le nostre dinamiche societarie da una prospettiva diversa : tempo perso.
Siamo tutti concentrati sulla gara a chi ce l'ha più duro e sulla schiena dritta.

Io credo, mio personale parere, la 'base' di mirabelli sia destinata a crollare e ne costruiremo una fatta sui saele, tomori, ecc ecc che costerà molto molto meno.
Non so a livello tecnico che squadra ci ritroveremo ma mi pare chiaro che in società certi ingaggi non vengano nemmeno presi in considerazione.


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Luglio 2021)

Un giocatore che sceglie le Olimpiadi mandando a put....ne la preparazione,nell'anno che lo vedrà partecipare pure alla coppa d'Africa,e' un giocatore che ha già lasciato mentalmente il Milan,non avevamo bisogno di Pellegatti per capirlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2374964 ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che sceglie le Olimpiadi mandando a put....ne la preparazione,nell'anno che lo vedrà partecipare pure alla coppa d'Africa,e' un giocatore che ha già lasciato mentalmente il Milan,non avevamo bisogno di Pellegatti per capirlo.



Ha deciso di mettersi in mostra con le olimpiadi.
Il suo prezzo è già affisso sulla sua schiena.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Ormai molti giocatori hanno capito "il giochetto"...credo serva davvero stilare regole nuove..non è possibile che un club paghi magari 100 milioni il cartellino di un giocatore e questo, dopo 5 anni se ne va a zero..credo che oltre a vietare le commissioni ai protettori servirebbe anche che chi prende un giocatore a zero versi una quota di indennizzo al club basata sull'ingaggio che offre al giocatore..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Ormai questo ü l'andazzo di tutti. Ma se la UEFA non interviene in qualche modo questa sarà la regola per ogni e sottolineo ogni contratto.

Chiaro che se ci sono società che pagano 20 o 30 milioni di commissioni e triplicano gli stipendi nessun contratto sia rinnovabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2374779 ha scritto:


> Frank è la famosa eccezione, poi se chiede 10/12 milioni che gli darebbero in premier è un altro conto.



Se procuratore e giocatore entrano in un certo ordine di idee non c'è niente da fare. Ci siamo appena passati con Donnarumma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2374982 ha scritto:


> Se procuratore e giocatore entrano in un certo ordine di idee non c'è niente da fare. Ci siamo appena passati con Donnarumma.



Mi stupirebbe da parte di Frank..sembrava legato al club..però oh, i soldi son soldi..alla fine se qualcuno in giro gli fa annusare 10 milioni che vuoi dirgli?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (5 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2374970 ha scritto:


> Ormai molti giocatori hanno capito "il giochetto"...credo serva davvero stilare regole nuove..non è possibile che un club paghi magari 100 milioni il cartellino di un giocatore e questo, dopo 5 anni se ne va a zero..credo che oltre a vietare le commissioni ai protettori servirebbe anche che chi prende un giocatore a zero versi una quota di indennizzo al club basata sull'ingaggio che offre al giocatore..



Non sono d'accordo, può capitare a chiunque di perdere un giocatore a 0, ma non 4 titolari nel giro di un anno, non puoi cambiare le regole solo perché la nostra dirigenza non sa' blindare i giocatori per tempo..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2374994 ha scritto:


> Mi stupirebbe da parte di Frank..sembrava legato al club..però oh, i soldi son soldi..alla fine se qualcuno in giro gli fa annusare 10 milioni che vuoi dirgli?



Infatti la realtà è questa.

Il punto è che bisognerebbe iniziare a pianificare le cessioni come fanno tante squadre per evitare di arrivare ogni volta a questo punto.

A me sembra che siamo a metà del guado. Da un lato i giocatori li vogliamo tenere piu possibile per ragioni tecniche e non cedere i migliori, chiaramente, dall'altro finiamo per prenderlo in quel posto proprio perchè la pensiamo in questo modo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375003 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, può capitare a chiunque di perdere un giocatore a 0, ma non 4 titolari nel giro di un anno, non puoi cambiare le regole solo perché la nostra dirigenza non sa' blindare i giocatori per tempo..



bisogna anche contestualizzare i vari casi, blindare i giocatori per tempo cosa significa? quando dovevamo rinnovare? quando kessie giocava male? o dopo le prime partite giocate bene, col rischio di aver preso un abbaglio dovuto ad un fuoco di paglia? tutti ci ricordiamo l'exploit di piatek o i famosi 6 mesi buoni del turco.

dai 4 casi che tu citi:

donnarumma è stato proposto per tempo il rinnovo ma ha sempre riufitato tutto

calabria veniva considerato l'n-simo bidone della cantera rossonera al pari ti cutrone, paloschi ecc, qui dentro si diceva fosse troppo piccolo per giocare ad alti livelli

chala è sempre stato criticato quindi è inutile parlare di rinnovi e di impossibili rivendite

kessie l'ho spiegato sopra


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375023 ha scritto:


> bisogna anche contestualizzare i vari casi, blindare i giocatori per tempo cosa significa? quando dovevamo rinnovare? quando kessie giocava male? o dopo le prime partite giocate bene, col rischio di aver preso un abbaglio dovuto ad un fuoco di paglia? tutti ci ricordiamo l'exploit di piatek o i famosi 6 mesi buoni del turco



Significa inquadrare per tempo l'uomo e il calciatore.
Roba da dirigente top.
Capire i margini di crescita e , programmare, giocando sui tempi.

Troppo comodo fare i conti solo coi soldi che si avranno e, peggio, giudicando il calciatore alla fine del percorso.
Forse cosi saremo l'azienda perfetta ma non saremo mai il club perfetto.
Il milan ha deciso di rinnovare solo dopo aver fatto i conti in tasca: gioveremo dei pro e pagheremo i contro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2375026 ha scritto:


> Significa inquadrare per tempo l'uomo e il calciatore.
> Roba da dirigente top.
> Capire i margini di crescita e , programmare, giocando sui tempi.
> 
> ...



eh vabbe , quello che vuoi tu è roba da frate indovino non da essere umano. Ho riscritto sopra in dettaglio la situazione dei nostri 4 titolari


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375028 ha scritto:


> eh vabbe , quello che vuoi tu è roba da frate indovino non da essere umano. Ho riscritto sopra in dettaglia la situazione dei nostri 4 titolari



Non è cosi.

Per quanti anni su questi lidi abbiamo detto che kessie era una forza della natura come mediano ma non era affar suo fare la mezz'ala?
Discorso simile per calha attaccante sinistro, discorso simile per suso, romagnoli, ecc ecc.

Se il progetto tecnico è chiaro tutto risulta più facile.
Noi paghiamo ancora oggi lo scotto di gestioni fallimentari e stipendi folli riconosciuti da mirabelli.

Dirigenti + tecnico devono inquadrare i calciatori e capirne i margini di crescita.
Un bravo allenatore porta non solo trofei ma anche milioni al suo club perchè capisce come nessuno i tempi e l'evoluzione del calciatore.
Dirigenti + allenatore : la base.


----------



## overlord (5 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2374970 ha scritto:


> Ormai molti giocatori hanno capito "il giochetto"...credo serva davvero stilare regole nuove..non è possibile che un club paghi magari 100 milioni il cartellino di un giocatore e questo, dopo 5 anni se ne va a zero..credo che oltre a vietare le commissioni ai protettori servirebbe anche che chi prende un giocatore a zero versi una quota di indennizzo al club basata sull'ingaggio che offre al giocatore..



Basterebbe una clausola obbligatoria in tutti i contratti per dare possibilità alle società di rinnovare unilateralmente il contratto di un anno alla scadenza. In un caso come il nostro avresti più possibilità di piazzare il giocatore che sai già che non vuole rinnovare.
Restituire un po' di potere alle società togliendolo dalle mani dei procuratori sarebbe la cosa sensata da fare ieri.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2374970 ha scritto:


> Ormai molti giocatori hanno capito "il giochetto"...credo serva davvero stilare regole nuove..non è possibile che un club paghi magari 100 milioni il cartellino di un giocatore e questo, dopo 5 anni se ne va a zero..credo che oltre a vietare le commissioni ai protettori servirebbe anche che chi prende un giocatore a zero versi una quota di indennizzo al club basata sull'ingaggio che offre al giocatore..



Purtroppo è proprio così.
Andrebbe in qualche modo fissato un diritto di prelazione sul rinnovo di contratto per la squadra che già ha in rosa il giocatore, se il mondo del calcio volesse la soluzione si troverebbe. 
Ma purtroppo a parole i vari Ceferin e soci son molto bravi e populisti, quando dicono che non vogliono sfavorire i club meno ricchi, che il calcio è di tutti ecc..., ma poi nei fatti il FPF si è dimostrato un fallimento e i club degli sceicchi spendono e spandono quanto vogliono.
Quindi possiamo star tranquilli che non cambierà niente.


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Questo calcio mi fa schifo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2375029 ha scritto:


> Non è cosi.
> 
> Per quanti anni su questi lidi abbiamo detto che kessie era una forza della natura come mediano ma non era affar suo fare la mezz'ala?
> Discorso simile per calha attaccante sinistro, discorso simile per suso, romagnoli, ecc ecc.
> ...



kessie forza della natura? ma se qui dentro io e pochi altri (forse tu) abbiamo sempre difeso kessie quando la stragrande maggioranza del forum lo chiamava nonno kessie (ora tutti lo chiamano presidente) perche si pensava fosse piu vecchio di quanto riportato all'anagrafe, quando tutti lo definivano l'n-simo bluff uscito dall'atalanta dei drogati, quando tutti gli preferivano baka e chiedevano di venderlo e poi qualcuno se ne usciva dicendo: "ma chi vuoi che se lo compri kessie , l'n-simo bidone mirabelloiano? è stato pagato 28 mil, prende 2 di stipendio è invendibile, maledetto mirabelli ecc, ecc."

tutto cio che ho scritto è leggibile nel topic del giocatore

facile venersino ora, col senno di poi, a dire il dirigente deve essere indovino


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375048 ha scritto:


> kessie forza della natura? ma se qui dentro io e pochi altri (forse tu) abbiamo sempre difeso kessie quando la stragrande maggioranza del forum lo chiamava nonno kessie (ora tutti lo chiamano presidente) perche si pensava fosse piu vecchio di quanto riportato all'anagrafe, quando tutti lo definivano l'n-simo bluff uscito dall'atalanta dei drogati, quando tutti gli preferivano baka e chiedevano di venderlo e poi qualcuno se ne usciva dicendo: "ma chi vuoi che se lo compri kessie , l'n-simo bidone mirabelloiano? è stato pagato 28 mil, prende 2 di stipendio è invendibile, maledetto mirabelli ecc, ecc."
> 
> tutto cio che ho scritto è leggibile nel topic del giocatore



Vabbè dai, noi siamo tifosi....
Ci sta ognuno dica la sua.

Io parlo dei dirigenti, ovviamente.


----------



## davidelynch (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Fosse vero sarebbe davvero una mazzata da KO, uno così non lo sostituisci con i prestiti o le solite formule oramai note, servono soldi, tanti e subito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2375050 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, noi siamo tifosi....
> Ci sta ognuno dica la sua.
> 
> Io parlo dei dirigenti, ovviamente.



ripeto, il dirigente è un essere umano, capisco chiedere competenza, ma chiedere doti divinatorie è un altra cosa


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375023 ha scritto:


> bisogna anche contestualizzare i vari casi, blindare i giocatori per tempo cosa significa? quando dovevamo rinnovare? quando kessie giocava male? o dopo le prime partite giocate bene, col rischio di aver preso un abbaglio dovuto ad un fuoco di paglia? tutti ci ricordiamo l'exploit di piatek o i famosi 6 mesi buoni del turco.
> 
> dai 4 casi che tu citi:
> 
> ...



ottima analisi


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2375022 ha scritto:


> Infatti la realtà è questa.
> 
> Il punto è che bisognerebbe iniziare a pianificare le cessioni come fanno tante squadre per evitare di arrivare ogni volta a questo punto.
> 
> A me sembra che siamo a metà del guado. Da un lato i giocatori li vogliamo tenere piu possibile per ragioni tecniche e non cedere i migliori, chiaramente, dall'altro finiamo per prenderlo in quel posto proprio perchè la pensiamo in questo modo.



Va detto che noi siamo anche stati colti in contropiede dal fatto che praticamente metà rosa ha svoltato nell'ultimo anno..fino a prima manco eri sicuro di volerli tenere, figuriamoci mega rinnovi..
Kessie forse è una delle poche eccezioni ma me li ricordo pure qui dentro i tantissimi utenti che nel 2019, e ancora per parte del 2020 lo avrebbero mandato via a pedate perché scarso tecnicamente..

Su Gigio nemmeno mi esprimo..era già fuori quota prima..il rinnovo era impossibile oggettivamente..

Ora vediamo come sarà gestito Theo, altro elemento che sappiamo già:
1 - ha mercato
2 - al rinnovo non chiederà meno di 5 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375003 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, può capitare a chiunque di perdere un giocatore a 0, ma non 4 titolari nel giro di un anno, non puoi cambiare le regole solo perché la nostra dirigenza non sa' blindare i giocatori per tempo..



Ma che volevi blindare che fino a 1 anno fa erano tutti considerati bidoni..
Poi hai la turca che ha tergiversato 12 mesi praticamente e Gigio che era già fuori quota..

chi sarebbero gli altri 2 titolari già persi?
Rendiamoci conto con chi abbiamo a che fare..Romagnoli per un rinnovo prima di essere panchinato chiedeva 5 milioni...Kessie ora si parla che manco con 6-6.5 lo accontenti..

Se queste sono le cifre, oggettivamente non abbiamo possibilità..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375054 ha scritto:


> ripeto, il dirigente è un essere umano, capisco chiedere competenza, ma chiedere doti divinatorie è un altra cosa



Non sono doti divinatorie , è il loro mestiere capire i margini di crescita.
Ovviamente non è una scienza esatta ma la competenza fa la differenza.


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Luglio 2021)

i giocatori buoni si pagano punto e basta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2375066 ha scritto:


> Non sono doti divinatorie , è il loro mestiere capire i margini di crescita.
> Ovviamente non è una scienza esatta ma la competenza fa la differenza.



si ma il magine di crescita va di pari passo allo stipendio.
a kessie è stato gia proposto il rinnovo l'anno scorso ovviamente se vieni da anni di schifo e fai una stagione buona non è che ti possono proprorre 6 mil cioè triplicare lo stipendio attuale, gli avranno proposto al massimo il raddoppio, se il calciatore rifiuta un dirigente serio non puo rischiare di triplicare lo stipendio ad un fuoco di paglia.

Come dice giustamente [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] siamo stati sfigati perche metà rosa ha svoltato nell'ultimo anno e cmq le richieste per i rinnovi sono tutte assurde considerando la nostra situazione attuale: donnarumma chiedeva l'impossibile, il turco pure, romagnoli ne vuole 5, calabria piu di 3, kessie forse manco con 6 si accontenta...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375075 ha scritto:


> si ma il magine di crescita va di pari passo allo stipendio.
> a kessie è stato gia proposto il rinnovo l'anno scorso ovviamente se vieni da anni di schifo e fai una stagione buona non è che ti possono proprorre 6 mil cioè triplicare lo stipendio attuale, gli avranno proposto al massimo il raddoppio, se il calciatore rifiuta un dirigente serio non puo rischiare di triplicare lo stipendio ad un fuoco di paglia.
> 
> Come dice giustamente [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] siamo stati sfigati perche metà rosa ha svoltato nell'ultimo anno e cmq le richieste per i rinnovi sono tutte assurde considerando la nostra situazione attuale: donnarumma chiedeva l'impossibile, il turco pure, romagnoli ne vuole 5, calabria piu di 3, kessie forse manco con 6 si accontenta...



In questo caso anche la proprietà ha le sue belle responsabilità.
Abbiamo deciso di far giocare tutti i giocatori in scadenza e abbiamo deciso di programmare solo al raggiungimento del risultato sportivo e queste sono le conseguenze....


----------



## folletto (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell&#8217;Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l&#8217;agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l&#8217;entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L&#8217;obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare&#8220;.



I procuratori fanno i propri interessi, i calciatori pensano principalmente ai soldi, i dirigenti commettono errori e ci si ritrova in situazioni come questa. Soluzioni? Rinnovare / proporre rinnovi a 24 mesi dalla scadenza in generale, nel caso specifico prendere Kamara e se Kessie non rinnova attivare la modalità Lotito, fai allenare il giocatore in gruppo ma lo mandi fisso in tribuna per scelta tecnica finché non trova una società disposta a pagare il cartellino o, nella peggiore delle ipotesi fino alla scadenza.


----------



## EmmePi (5 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2374799 ha scritto:


> Le richieste che si fanno col contratto in scadenza sono tutte 'anormali'.
> Non si dovrebbe MAI arrivare a scadenza.
> 
> Ma abbiamo deciso di essere sostenibili al limite del maniacale? Abbiamo deciso di fare i conti solo coi soldi in tasca?
> ...



Dai ora tutti a sparare sul pianista. Rinnovare ad un anno dalla scadenza al 90% è normale. Non è normale che certi giocatorucoli coi loro magnaccia-procuratori si approfittino delle società.

Ma oramai i procuratori hanno capito il giocetto-ricatto per cui se non si regolamentarizza a livello uefa il tutto allora non ci sarà nulla da fare, oggi occorre rinnovare 2 anni prima, domani sarà da rinnovare a 3 anni prima. Gigio non ha mai voluto prolungare il contratto rimandando di anno in anno.

L'unica soluzione appena intrapresa da Paolo, a costo di perderci molto, è quello che è stato fatto con Dollarumma.

Sarebbe stato meglio per Paolo farlo lo scorso anno dando un ultimatum entro fine Luglio, dopodichè non firmi? Ti fai un annetto di panchina! Manco le amichevoli!

Avrei voluto vedere se il duo-infami avessero oggi avuto un contratto di 12 milioni. Gigio probabilmente non titolare agli europei, senza aver giocato una sola partita ufficiale in un anno avrei voluto vedere chi gli avrebbe dato èpiù di 4/5 milioni...


Stessa cosa ora per Kessiè (la turca manco lo calcolo, ci ha fatto un enorme favore!) non rinnovi entro fine luglio, o ti trovi un compratore con prezzo che a me va bene, o un anno in panchina. Poi trovati la squadra a zero.

Il prossimo giocatore magari ci penserà due volte a sparare alto...


----------



## Zenos (5 Luglio 2021)

EmmePi;2375124 ha scritto:


> Dai ora tutti a sparare sul pianista. Rinnovare ad un anno dalla scadenza al 90% è normale. Non è normale che certi giocatorucoli coi loro magnaccia-procuratori si approfittino delle società.
> 
> Ma oramai i procuratori hanno capito il giocetto-ricatto per cui se non si regolamentarizza a livello uefa il tutto allora non ci sarà nulla da fare, oggi occorre rinnovare 2 anni prima, domani sarà da rinnovare a 3 anni prima. Gigio non ha mai voluto prolungare il contratto rimandando di anno in anno.
> 
> ...



Quello che dico da mesi. Arrivare a fine contratto significa fare il gioco di assistiti e procuratori. Mai vista una cosa del genere negli altri club,Lotito li minaccia,penso faccia lo stesso de Laurentiis noi ci prostriamo a 90, nel nome della famiglia del mulino bianco e dello stile. I volponi dei procuratori lo hanno capito perfettamente che siano gestiti da Ciccio e Franco,dopo dollarumma e Chala sarà la volta di kessie e dopo ancora di Theo,Bennacer e Leao, vedrete...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2375131 ha scritto:


> Quello che dico da mesi. Arrivare a fine contratto significa fare il gioco di assistiti e procuratori. Mai vista una cosa del genere negli altri club,Lotito li minaccia,penso faccia lo stesso de Laurentiis noi ci prostriamo a 90, nel nome della famiglia del mulino bianco e dello stile. I volponi dei procuratori lo hanno capito perfettamente che siano gestiti da Ciccio e Franco,dopo dollarumma e Chala sarà la volta di kessie e dopo ancora di Theo,Bennacer e Leao, vedrete...



ora lo scenario è cambiato, lotito ste cose le faceva anni fa, la causa persa da lotito per mobbing ai danni di pandev risale al 2009. 
Oggi se vai a vedere ogni squadra ha giocatori di livello in scadenza: la juve ha dybala, il psg mbappe, il bayer ha perso alaba, il real ramos, l'inter brozovic ecc ecc


----------



## addox (5 Luglio 2021)

Per me Kessie è già fuori, altrimenti avrebbe già rinnovato. Ora c'è da capire come gestire la cosa, perchè un altro anno a sentire di giocatori che vanno via a zero è pesante. Visto che non accetterà il trasferimento, bisogna attivare il metodo Dela/Milick, così a Gennaio si trova una sistemazione a 10-15 milioni (meglio che niente) per noi.
Comunque fate attenzione al decreto crescita, per me tutte queste situazioni nascono da li.


----------



## Zenos (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375141 ha scritto:


> ora lo scenario è cambiato, lotito ste cose le faceva anni fa, la causa persa da lotito per mobbing ai danni di pandev risale al 2009.
> Oggi se vai a vedere ogni squadra ha giocatori di livello in scadenza: la juve ha dybala, il psg mbappe, il bayer ha perso alaba, il real ramos, l'inter brozovic ecc ecc



Di quelli elencati sono alaba e ramos hanno il contratto scaduto gli altri scadono nel 2022 e attualmente ne stanno parlando con i club. Ce lo vedo proprio dybala o mbappe fare la fine di dollarumma o chala come no...Ramos credo lo abbia portato in scadenza il Real per liberarsi del pesante ingaggio...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

Zenos;2375146 ha scritto:


> Di quelli elencati sono alaba e ramos hanno il contratto scaduto gli altri scadono nel 2022 e attualmente ne stanno parlando con i club. Ce lo vedo proprio dybala o mbappe fare la fine di dollarumma o chala come no...Ramos credo lo abbia portato in scadenza il Real per liberarsi del pesante ingaggio...



pure kessie ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2022 e ne sta parlando con la società, stessa situazione, quindi è normale arrivare all'ultimo anno di scadenza visto che è uno scenario comune a tutte le squadre praticamente.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Luglio 2021)

EmmePi;2375124 ha scritto:


> Dai ora tutti a sparare sul pianista. Rinnovare ad un anno dalla scadenza al 90% è normale. Non è normale che certi giocatorucoli coi loro magnaccia-procuratori si approfittino delle società.
> 
> Ma oramai i procuratori hanno capito il giocetto-ricatto per cui se non si regolamentarizza a livello uefa il tutto allora non ci sarà nulla da fare, oggi occorre rinnovare 2 anni prima, domani sarà da rinnovare a 3 anni prima. Gigio non ha mai voluto prolungare il contratto rimandando di anno in anno.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti io è da due anni che invoco la cessione di dollarumma o che lo si mandasse a pulire I cessi di Milanello .
Sono uno dei pochi che non deve scendere dal suo carro perché umanamente lo avevo mollato già al momento del primo rinnovo. 

Non sparo sul pianista, invoco una linea dura perché il Milan viene prima di ogni calciatore .


----------



## Zenos (5 Luglio 2021)

Leggete le dichiarazioni di de Laurentiis su Insigne...ha detto che se non rinnova è perché lui vuol andare via,violenza psicologica per mettergli uno stadio contro...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2374778 ha scritto:


> Carlo Pellegatti lancia l'allarme sul futuro di Kessie. Le parole del giornalista:"Dopo i primi contatti con il Milan, le indiscrezioni parlano di George Atangana, agente del giocatore, che sta facendo il giro dell’Europa per capire quale club potrebbe prendere Kessie a parametro zero la prossima stagione. Ovviamente con un ingaggio più alto di quanto percepirebbe al Milan e con le conseguenti commissioni elevate per l’agente. Potrebbe verificarsi un nuovo caso Gianluigi Donnarumma, con l’entourage di Kessie che potrebbe voler prender tempo prima di firmare qualsiasi cosa con il Milan. L’obiettivo è quello di constatare se è possibile ottenere di più altrove. Ad ogni modo, Kessie vuole restare al Milan e la sua volontà conta sicuramente, però il Milan rischia di rimanere ancora una volta bruciato dal mancato affare“.



Ma ora pure Pellegatti si è messo a fare il giornalista-insider?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (5 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375023 ha scritto:


> bisogna anche contestualizzare i vari casi, blindare i giocatori per tempo cosa significa? quando dovevamo rinnovare? quando kessie giocava male? o dopo le prime partite giocate bene, col rischio di aver preso un abbaglio dovuto ad un fuoco di paglia? tutti ci ricordiamo l'exploit di piatek o i famosi 6 mesi buoni del turco.
> 
> dai 4 casi che tu citi:
> 
> ...



Allora io non sono un dirigente sportivo, ma vedo come fanno tutte le altre società, il rinnovo va fatto 2 anni prima della scadenza, se viene a mancare l'accordo sul rinnovo il giocatore viene venduto al giusto prezzo di mercato, se in quel periodo il giocatore va male si rinnova al ribasso, se non accetta si vende o si scambia, boh fanno tutti così, perdere 4 titolari a 0 è ingiustificabile, chiaro che se la dirigenza dorme o è in malafede e un altro discorso..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375338 ha scritto:


> Allora io non sono un dirigente sportivo, ma vedo come fanno tutte le altre società, il rinnovo va fatto 2 anni prima della scadenza, se viene a mancare l'accordo sul rinnovo il giocatore viene venduto al giusto prezzo di mercato, se in quel periodo il giocatore va male si rinnova al ribasso, se non accetta si vende o si scambia, boh fanno tutti così, perdere 4 titolari a 0 è ingiustificabile, chiaro che se la dirigenza dorme o è in malafede e un altro discorso..



tutte le altre società stanno nella stessa situazione, la juve ha in scadenza dybala non frabotta, il psg mbappe, il bayern ha perso alaba e il real ramos, poi ci sono quelli diciamo piu piccoli tipo kamara al marsiglia, adli tolosa, e poi ci sta l'austriaco del lipsia che ci viene accostato, ormai l'andazzo è questo e come direbbero gli ammericheni deal with it


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375353 ha scritto:


> tutte le altre società stanno nella stessa situazione, la juve ha in scadenza dybala non frabotta, il psg mbappe, il bayern ha perso alaba e il real ramos, poi ci sono quelli diciamo piu piccoli tipo kamara al marsiglia, adli tolosa, e poi ci sta l'austriaco del lipsia che ci viene accostato, ormai l'andazzo è questo e come direbbero gli ammericheni deal with it



Si ma noi non ne abbiamo perso uno a 0, donnarumma, romagnoli, chalanouglo e probabilmente kessie, 4 titolari età media 25 anni, senza monetizzare un euro, non vedo altre società nella nostra condizione, dybala e mbappe e tutto da vedere se vanno via a 0, comunque hakimi via per 70 milioni, vediamo se rinnovano theo ora, perché l'anno prossimo quando gli offriranno 7-8 milioni sarà troppo tardi per venderlo..


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375767 ha scritto:


> Si ma noi non ne abbiamo perso uno a 0, donnarumma, romagnoli, chalanouglo e probabilmente kessie, 4 titolari età media 25 anni, senza monetizzare un euro, non vedo altre società nella nostra condizione, dybala e mbappe e tutto da vedere se vanno via a 0, comunque hakimi via per 70 milioni, vediamo se rinnovano theo ora, perché l'anno prossimo quando gli offriranno 7-8 milioni sarà troppo tardi per venderlo..



Quando accetterete che non abbiamo i soldi delle altre società, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
Vendi i migliori per montenizzare e chi compri?
Compri una scommessa poiché i campioni affermati non prendono sicuramente 4-6 mln...

Qui mi pare chiaro che se vendi Kessie quest'anno, la CL la vedi con il binocolo l'anno prox, 
pertanto, che scegli tu? 
Entrare in CL il prox anno e perdere Kessie a 0 ?
Oppure incassare i soldi di Kessie e prendere una scommessa non sapendo se l'anno prox offrirà le stesse prestazioni di Kessie ?

Al Milan c'è un budget di costi e che ci piaccia o no, 
noi cifre astronomiche non possiamo offrirle, perciò sì puoi fare l'eccezione come Donnarumma, 
ma poi dall'altra parte hai uno che rilancia e tu la prendi in quel posto...

Quando Theo vorrà rinnovare e chiederà 10 mln, lo perderemo a 0, poiché rimpiazzarlo con uno bravo quanto lui, 
sarà difficile.


Vorrei vedere come la prende il tifoso milanista se a settembre ti presenti anche senza Theo e Kessie...
bah


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375353 ha scritto:


> tutte le altre società stanno nella stessa situazione, la juve ha in scadenza dybala non frabotta, il psg mbappe, il bayern ha perso alaba e il real ramos, poi ci sono quelli diciamo piu piccoli tipo kamara al marsiglia, adli tolosa, e poi ci sta l'austriaco del lipsia che ci viene accostato, ormai l'andazzo è questo e come direbbero gli ammericheni deal with it



Ma guarda che sono molti di piu eh... Pogba, Camavinga, Varane, Pellegrini, Belotti... sono un'infinità i giocatori in scadenza 2022 che non stanno rinnovando. Kessie è uno dei tanti.

Si tratta di un vero e proprio trend mondiale dovuto chiaramente al crollo dei ricavi dei club.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2375794 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che sono molti di piu eh... Pogba, Camavinga, Varane, Pellegrini, Belotti... sono un'infinità i giocatori in scadenza 2022 che non stanno rinnovando. Kessie è uno dei tanti.
> 
> Si tratta di un vero e proprio trend mondiale dovuto chiaramente al crollo dei ricavi dei club.



si si lo so, è che ormai mi sono stancato ogni volta a stilare l'elenco completo, qua sembra che è un problema che affligge solo noi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375767 ha scritto:


> Si ma noi non ne abbiamo perso uno a 0, donnarumma, romagnoli, chalanouglo e probabilmente kessie, 4 titolari età media 25 anni, senza monetizzare un euro, non vedo altre società nella nostra condizione, dybala e mbappe e tutto da vedere se vanno via a 0, comunque hakimi via per 70 milioni, vediamo se rinnovano theo ora, perché l'anno prossimo quando gli offriranno 7-8 milioni sarà troppo tardi per venderlo..



si ma il ragionamento o lo fai corretto o non lo fai, non puoi dire noi ne abbiamo persi 4, mentre dybala, mbappe è tutto da vedere se andranno via a zero. Per adesso kessie, calabria, romagnoli, stanno nelle stessa situazione di dybala, mbappe e come ribadito da [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] la lista è lunga ci sono i belotti, pellegrini, pogba... qua sembra che siamo solo noi in questa situazione


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2021)

Il problema "vero" è venire a sapere che kessie sia andato via a zero perché la società si è fermata a 4 milioni e mezzo, invece di offrirne 6 al giocatore. 

Poi se ovviMente kessie ne chiede 7 o 8... potrebbe pure essere giustificata la società.. a mio parere


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2375791 ha scritto:


> Quando accetterete che non abbiamo i soldi delle altre società, sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> Vendi i migliori per montenizzare e chi compri?
> Compri una scommessa poiché i campioni affermati non prendono sicuramente 4-6 mln...
> 
> ...



Ma dai per scontato che la strategia di Elliott sia la bibbia? Io no, io vedo una marea di società che vendono giocatori a prezzi assurdi, vedo una juve che rifila bidoni da anni a prezzi assurdi, vedo un inter che deve monetizzare e ha l'imbarazzo della scelta nel vendere giocatori a prezzi alti, e poi vedo noi, cioè il nulla, non riesci neanche a vendere mezzo giocatore, gazzidis deve parlare chiaro, deve dire la sua sostenibilità a quali risultati porteranno, perché a tagliare da tutte le parti è capace anche il mio cane, poi però quando rimani nel limbo di squadra da 6° posto la colpa è di maldini, però un marotta o un allenatore da milan no ehh?.. costa troppo..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375798 ha scritto:


> si ma il ragionamento o lo fai corretto o non lo fai, non puoi dire noi ne abbiamo persi 4, mentre dybala, mbappe è tutto da vedere se andranno via a zero. Per adesso kessie, calabria, romagnoli, stanno nelle stessa situazione di dybala, mbappe e come ribadito da [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] la lista è lunga ci sono i belotti, pellegrini, pogba... qua sembra che siamo solo noi in questa situazione



Forse non ci siamo capiti, a 0 tu hai già perso donnarumma, romagnoli e chalanouglu, kessie pare sulla stessa via, quindi 3 sicuri e vediamo kessie, fammi un esempio di squadra che in un anno ha perso a 0 3-4 titolari senza monetizzare? Calabria lo hai aggiunto te, neanche sapevo che era in ritardo col rinnovo, beh che dire perdiamo anche lui e poi siamo da premio nobel..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375833 ha scritto:


> Forse non ci siamo capiti, a 0 tu hai già perso donnarumma, romagnoli e chalanouglu, kessie pare sulla stessa via, quindi 3 sicuri e vediamo kessie, fammi un esempio di squadra che in un anno ha perso a 0 3-4 titolari senza monetizzare? Calabria lo hai aggiunto te, neanche sapevo che era in ritardo col rinnovo, beh che dire perdiamo anche lui e poi siamo da premio nobel..



per adesso ne abbiamo persi 2 donnarumma e il turco, gli altri sono tutte ipotesi che possono verificarsi come non verificarsi, se tu dici che mbappe e dybala alla fine potranno rinnovare allora questo vale anche per kessie, inoltre romagnoli è ancora nostro e teoricamente potresti venderlo


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375836 ha scritto:


> per adesso ne abbiamo persi 2 donnarumma e il turco, gli altri sono tutte ipotesi che possono verificarsi come non verificarsi, se tu dici che mbappe e dybala alla fine potranno rinnovare allora questo vale anche per kessie, inoltre romagnoli è ancora nostro e teoricamente potresti venderlo



Romagnoli lo sanno anche i muri che va via a 0, si libera a 0 più per vendetta per il posto perso che per un accordo con un altra società, ci giri intorno, ma ancora non vedo un altra squadra che ha perso 3 forse 4 titolari in un anno a 0..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375842 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli lo sanno anche i muri che va via a 0, si libera a 0 più per vendetta per il posto perso che per un accordo con un altra società, ci giri intorno, ma ancora non vedo un altra squadra che ha perso 3 forse 4 titolari in un anno..



vabbe se tu sai tutti sti retroscena che romagnoli andra via a zero per vendetta mentre mbappe e dybala rinnoveranno ti lascio con questa convinzione


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2375843 ha scritto:


> vabbe se tu sai tutti sti retroscena che romagnoli andra via a zero per vendetta mentre mbappe e dybala rinnoveranno ti lascio con questa convinzione



Va bene mi arrendo, hai ragione, non è successo niente, c'è tutto il mondo calcistico che sta parlando del nulla, ci aggiorniamo più avanti, quando troverai una squadra ad aver perso a 0 lo stesso numero di giocatori del milan in un anno..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375846 ha scritto:


> Va bene mi arrendo, hai ragione, non è successo niente, c'è tutto il mondo calcistico che sta parlando del nulla, ci aggiorniamo più avanti, quando troverai una squadra ad aver perso a 0 lo stesso numero di giocatori del milan in un anno..



ma non puoi fare i paragoni tenendo conto solo delle cose che ti fanno comodo, devi anche trovare una squadra che nel giro di qualche anno ha avuto due vendite di proprietà di cui una ad un prestanome cinese per far rientrare i soldi dai paradisi fiscali, e non si capisce quanti cambi di dirigenti abbiamo avuto.
Poi ripeto donnarumma serebbe andato via a prescindere da tutto perche a quel prezzo solo i ricconi del psg potevano prenderlo
il turco cosa dovevamo rinnovare o vendere, per avere lo stipendio che ha avuto all'inter praticamente si sono dovuti allineare i pianeti : una squadra con problemi finanziari impossibilitata a comprare ha visto il suo trequartista quasi morire di infarto in campo, se non fosse successo sta roba, che accada una volta ogni 10 000 anni, col cacchio che il turco avrebbe avuto quello stipendio rimanendo nel calcio che conta


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2375806 ha scritto:


> Ma dai per scontato che la strategia di Elliott sia la bibbia? Io no, io vedo una marea di società che vendono giocatori a prezzi assurdi, vedo una juve che rifila bidoni da anni a prezzi assurdi, vedo un inter che deve monetizzare e ha l'imbarazzo della scelta nel vendere giocatori a prezzi alti, e poi vedo noi, cioè il nulla, non riesci neanche a vendere mezzo giocatore, gazzidis deve parlare chiaro, deve dire la sua sostenibilità a quali risultati porteranno, perché a tagliare da tutte le parti è capace anche il mio cane, poi però quando rimani nel limbo di squadra da 6° posto la colpa è di maldini, però un marotta o un allenatore da milan no ehh?.. costa troppo..



Ripeto, 
vendi se qualcuno compra… 
Non vendi perché vuoi vendere, ci vuole un compratore.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Luglio 2021)

Manue;2376319 ha scritto:


> Ripeto,
> vendi se qualcuno compra&#8230;
> Non vendi perché vuoi vendere, ci vuole un compratore.



Ma guarda che i compratori ci sono, chiaro che se non li rinnovi per tempo le altre società aspettano di comprarli gratis, esempio, il paris prima di hakimi voleva comprare theo, non hai voluto venderlo, bene, gli scade il contratto nel 22,sei di nuovo in ritardo col rinnovo, tra sei mesi gli arriva una offerta da 6-7 milioni e lo perdi a 0, non posso credere che in 5 anni non riesci a vendere un kessie, un donnarumma, dai è inutile stare lì, questa strategia sui rinnovi che attua la nostra dirigenza è sbagliata e controproducente.


----------

